# Help at wits end with my GSD biting and agressive behavior



## cathysue (Jun 20, 2011)

My GSD Angel is 8 years old. In March she was off the leash because my husband thought he could control her not to leave the property, well she spotted a small dog with owner walking down the street, Angel left the yard with my husband screeming and running after her...Angel bit the dog in the behind while picking her up with her mouth. This required vet care and we were reported by dog warden, had to pay a fine. Never should have had her off the leash. Husband was extremely sick over this incident, along with being layed off from work 2 years--he became ill, diagnosed with anxiety, panic, depression disorders. since that incident we were muzzling her every time we take her out which she very happily accepted. But recently few weeks ago she was right at the kitchen door, heard the neighbor's dog being walked outside coming down the road. When my husband opened the door to come in Angel jetted out and attacked the dog (small) from the behind, required vet care., This incident was not reported. But my husband lives in fear. Should we put her down, or could my dog be modified behavor. ? any answeres??CathySue


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

it sounds like you need to work on training with her. get a good trainer, have her evaluated by a behavorist. How well have you socialized her in her life?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I would look into finding a good trainer and in the meantime take precautionary measures like muzzling the dog when in public, crating the dog, segregating the dog into certain rooms so that it is impossible for it to run out when the door is opened. The two incidents that occurred could have been prevented so I don't think putting the dog down for dog-aggression is the answer, IMO. I'm sorry your husband is having a difficult time. That must be difficult for you too. Wishing you the best of luck. My dog use to be dog-aggressive and is no longer. We paid for a private trainer and it's the best money I ever spent. If you can afford it, that would be the best route I think.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Because this is a "new" issue, check her thyroid. 

You need to really ramp up the training coming and going from the door. Teach her to sit before coming and going. And never open the door to leave with her unless she is on a leash.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Cathysue, Just so I understand - You have had this dog for the entire 8 years of her life and the dog aggression is a new behavior? If so, I totally agree with Jax08 that testing needs to be done to rule out anything physical. A sudden change in behavior would be very odd without reason.

Most importantly, you must contain your dog. Is your yard fenced? If not, can you fence in at least a portion of your yard to keep your dog from running off your property? 
Work on the "leave it" and "recall" commands. Work on teaching your dog that she never goes through the door without your permission. Always keep the storm door locked, when the door is open. 

So far, the incidents that have happened seem to be human error. You may or may not be able to train your dog to tolerate other dogs. You absolutely can train yourselves to be diligent in not allowing an incident to occur. If you do not take control of this situation, the dog will be taken away from you. It is your responsibility to protect your dog. This means you have to protect her from herself. Do not allow her to be in a situation where she can attack another dog - EVER.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree with the medical exam first. Behavior issues that are new, merit a trip to the vet to rule out other things first. 

Training will not hurt at all.

But management is what you NEED to be doing. Open the door when the dog is on lead, or crated only. Leash the dog while it is outside. 

This right now requires that you and your husband be careful to protect your dog.


----------



## Stacey650 (May 24, 2011)

Please do not put your dog down. Check her thyroid. Low levels can cause aggression issues. I am in the middle of the very same issues except with humans. I recently posted a thread you should read through titled "desperate for help, Dog has bitten 3 people and my stepson" I think that was the title. You will see 107 replies which is a lot. SOme answers were nasty suggesting to put the dog down, but A LOT were wonderful replies. Sift thru them to see if it helps you. Good Luck


----------



## cathysue (Jun 20, 2011)

My heart tells me to keep on trying thanks I will def. read your post. I love her so much and I feel we have let her down. So as a "Mom" I shall do whatever possible. thanks again for supportive writings.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

cathysue said:


> My heart tells me to keep on trying thanks I will def. read your post. I love her so much and I feel we have let her down. *So as a "Mom" I shall do whatever possible. *thanks again for supportive writings.


Human/animal relationships are full of ups and downs so don't blame yourselves-just move on. The bolded sentence is a red flag to me,humanizing dogs and behavior issues. Maybe it is a medical issue or age related,I think you'll all be okay with some changes if a medical issue is ruled out. My GSD before the one we have now got randomly dog aggressive at around 10 years old after a lifetime of no issues. No medical issue was found and the structure and rules at home had not changed,but we had brought home a new pup.We now had to deal with his possible aggression towards all dogs,though he had only been aggressive to a couple out of dozens.Things are constantly changing in our lives with our dogs.


----------



## Gina (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh no. Pls dont put her down. I can hear that you are under enormous stress with your hubby sick and that dog. But believe me. there is a strong bond between your hubby's sickness or tension rather and the behavior of your dog. In a short way explained this two needs more exercising. I know it sounds funny, but it works. If your hubby's energy level is lower then your dogs, she will not listen. As well make sure who is the pack leader in your team. No affections only exercises. Had a similar problem and got a good dog trainer who told me by impact that I was not the leader at that time. Now we are fine. There is hope.


----------

